# Official Indiana Pacers 2008 Draft Thread



## Knick Killer

It's never to early to discuss prospects and possible ideas for our team come draft time. It's March which means there a **** load of basketball on television. It's the perfect time of year to check out all the possible draft choices for Indiana. I know we dont know what draft choice we have but here are some questions for everyone.

Who do you like?

Who do you want?

Who do you think we will draft?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Approved picks:

Michael Beasley
Derrick Rose
Jerryd Bayless
DeAndre Jordan
DJ Augustin
Darren Collison
Ty Lawson
Kevin Love

Non-approved picks:

OJ Mayo
Eric Gordon
Lopez's
Chase Budinger
Roy Hibbert
Tyler Hansbrough
Hasheem Thabeet (I think he'll be okay, but our pick would be a reach)

I don't know much about:

Danilo Gallinari
Anthony Randolph
Nicolas Batum

Possible Pacer Picks:

All PG's and big men mentioned above. We're probably really high on Kevin Love.

We're not going to draft another Forward, so I wouldn't worry about Hansbrough, Budinger, or any of those guys. Our needs are at PG and C, so I expect a PG who likes to pass or a big man who can score a bit.


----------



## rock747

I would love to get Derrick Rose. Maybe when we trade Jermaine O'neal it will be to move up in the draft to get him.


----------



## Pacers Fan

rock747 said:


> I would love to get Derrick Rose. Maybe when we trade Jermaine O'neal it will be to move up in the draft to get him.


I don't think any team in the lottery would trade down from Derrick Rose for Jermaine O'Neal except Charlotte. They want to win now and already have a good PG in Felton, so it might be worth it for them.


----------



## Redeemed

Knick_Killer31 said:


> It's never to early to discuss prospects and possible ideas for our team come draft time. It's March which means there a **** load of basketball on television. It's the perfect time of year to check out all the possible draft choices for Indiana. I know we dont know what draft choice we have but here are some questions for everyone.
> 
> Who do you like?
> 
> Who do you want?
> 
> Who do you think we will draft?


I really want Mayo.. he is a superstar in this league. I guarantee it. I don't think we will draft him though for the simple reason that has been in trouble before and i'm sure we don't want to take a risk, which leads me to believe we will get Kevin Love. I'd love DeAndre Jordan though, but he might be a little out of reach. Problem with Love with me though is he will only fit in a half court offense and his potential is limited in my opinion. A bulkier Brad Miller in my opinion.


----------



## Knick Killer

Pacers Fan said:


> Approved picks:
> 
> Michael Beasley
> Derrick Rose
> Jerryd Bayless
> DeAndre Jordan
> DJ Augustin
> Darren Collison
> Ty Lawson
> Kevin Love
> 
> Non-approved picks:
> 
> OJ Mayo
> Eric Gordon
> Lopez's
> Chase Budinger
> Roy Hibbert
> Tyler Hansbrough
> Hasheem Thabeet (I think he'll be okay, but our pick would be a reach)


I agree with PF. I definitely do not want OJ Mayo. Sure he will score 20 points, but he shoot a horrible percentage. He doesn't pass and he has a large ego. There's no way Larry would even consider OJ Mayo. I obviously want Beasley but I also wouldn't mind the two guys from UCLA. I really believe Darren Collison can be a real good player in this league and Kevin Love could maybe be our guy to take over for JO. I really like Love's game and I think he would be a great selection for the team.
As much as I love Eric Gordon, Dunleavy has just been to good for us this year and it would be tough on him to play in Indiana. 

I am really excited for this years draft. Remember the last time the people in Indiana wanted the hometown college star? We drafted a young man out of UCLA instead...Mr. Reggie Miller See the connections im making here?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't think any team in the lottery would trade down from Derrick Rose for Jermaine O'Neal except Charlotte. They want to win now and already have a good PG in Felton, so it might be worth it for them.



If he's there when they pick, and they want JO instead, I don't think even Bird could be that stupid not to make that trade, but of course then I remember his previous moves so.....:thinking2:


----------



## Knick Killer

DienerTime said:


> *I really want Mayo.. he is a superstar in this league. I guarantee it.* I don't think we will draft him though for the simple reason that has been in trouble before and i'm sure we don't want to take a risk, which leads me to believe we will get Kevin Love. I'd love DeAndre Jordan though, but he might be a little out of reach. Problem with Love with me though is he will only fit in a half court offense and his potential is limited in my opinion. A bulkier Brad Miller in my opinion.


I can see why you would want him with all the hype around him but the couples times I've seen him play I am not impressed. He shoots way too much and tries to do everything himself. That is the exact opposite from what I want from my point guard. Let's put it this way...he is the ideal player for a horrible team where he can just do whatever the hell he wants on offense. I wouldn't be upset if we did get him but I do have quite a few players ahead of him on my list.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Just when we could get a nice draft pick we win some games when it ain't need at all.


----------



## Knick Killer

Pacersthebest said:


> Just when we could get a nice draft pick we win some games when it ain't need at all.


Yeah no kidding. Were on like a 3 game win streak. WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS DOING! We should take lessons from the Miami Heat.


----------



## bball2223

DienerTime said:


> I really want Mayo.. he is a superstar in this league. I guarantee it. I don't think we will draft him though for the simple reason that has been in trouble before and i'm sure we don't want to take a risk, which leads me to believe we will get Kevin Love. I'd love DeAndre Jordan though, but he might be a little out of reach. Problem with Love with me though is he will only fit in a half court offense and his potential is limited in my opinion. A bulkier Brad Miller in my opinion.


Love can play in a fast break type offense. Don't let his lack of athleticism fool you, he will be the best outlet passer in the NBA from the time he steps in the league. He can get the rebound and start a fast break and make it much easier on your guards. He won't finish a ton of fastbreaks with baskets by himself but he could fit in with a team that runs a fastbreak type offense.


----------



## Knick Killer

I have a gut feeling were going to draft Hasheem Thabeet uke:


----------



## bball2223

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I have a gut feeling were going to draft Hasheem Thabeet uke:


Yeah that wouldn't be a good pick for you guys at all. Your in need of an instant impact guy, not a project.


----------



## PacersorBust

Good Picks:
Michael Beasely
Derrick Rose
DJ Augustin
Kevin Love
Ty Lawson

Bad Picks:
Russel Westbrook
OJ Mayo
Eric Gordon
Hasheem Thabeet

Not sold on:
Tyler Hansborough
Brook Lopez
Chase Budinger
Darren Collison
Jered Bayless
Danilo Gallinari (i don't know much about him)

I'd say this off-season we need to focus on fixing one position only, and that would be the PG position. I'm pretty sure that Tinsley has played his last game as a Pacer, so we will have a hole there. Will we keep Flip Murray? Will Travis Diener be the starting PG next year? 2 Key Questions. If we do not keep Murray, then we need to draft a PG with our pick, depending on where we are at. I love DJ Augustin, and if he is available, I'd say take him. He may be short (5-9), but it's about time we fixed the PG mess. He would be a great start. 

If we don't get a PG, then it needs to be a Center or a Power Forward. The 3 positions that need fixed the most....that's where this draft needs to be focused on. 

Also, we DO NOT NEED OJ MAYO. Not only do we have too much depth at the SG position, he is very similar to that of Stephon Marbury....Ballhog ballhog ballhog. He's got a horrible attitude and if drafted, he's only gonna want the ball. He gets into trouble as well. Bad attitude man, and Bird better be smart enough that a bad attitude isn't something we need on the Pacers again (Jackson...)


----------



## bball2223

PacersorBust said:


> Good Picks:
> Michael Beasely
> Derrick Rose
> DJ Augustin
> Kevin Love
> Ty Lawson
> 
> Bad Picks:
> Russel Westbrook
> OJ Mayo
> Eric Gordon
> Hasheem Thabeet
> 
> Not sold on:
> Tyler Hansborough
> Brook Lopez
> Chase Budinger
> Darren Collison
> Jered Bayless
> Danilo Gallinari (i don't know much about him)
> 
> I'd say this off-season we need to focus on fixing one position only, and that would be the PG position. I'm pretty sure that Tinsley has played his last game as a Pacer, so we will have a hole there. Will we keep Flip Murray? Will Travis Diener be the starting PG next year? 2 Key Questions. If we do not keep Murray, then we need to draft a PG with our pick, depending on where we are at. I love DJ Augustin, and if he is available, I'd say take him. He may be short (5-9), but it's about time we fixed the PG mess. He would be a great start.
> 
> If we don't get a PG, then it needs to be a Center or a Power Forward. The 3 positions that need fixed the most....that's where this draft needs to be focused on.
> 
> Also, we DO NOT NEED OJ MAYO. Not only do we have too much depth at the SG position, he is very similar to that of Stephon Marbury....Ballhog ballhog ballhog. He's got a horrible attitude and if drafted, he's only gonna want the ball. He gets into trouble as well. Bad attitude man, and Bird better be smart enough that a bad attitude isn't something we need on the Pacers again (Jackson...)



OJ Mayo is going to be a star in the NBA, why is he a bad pick? Yeah he can be a ballhog at times but what superstar isn't? Kobe Bryant hogs the ball a lot, LeBron does it sometimes, every scorer does it at times. OJ Mayo has the most basketball skill of any player with a legit chance to get drafted this year. He has had an NBA skill-set since his Sophomore year in High School. He has a great pull-up jumper, great handles, and can score in so many ways. Does he have the best attitude? No. But he can be a franchise player if surrounded by the right players. Other than maybe Derrick Rose you guys would be stupid to take any other guard over him. I like DJ Augustin like i'm sure you guys do but he will not be a better NBA player than OJ Mayo. You guys need a franchise guy, and if you don't get Beasley or Rose OJ Mayo is about the only guy you are left with. You may not like him, but to say he is a bad pick for a not so great team like the Pacers is stupid.


----------



## PacersorBust

The last thing this team needs is another ballhog or troublemaker. I'm not saying he is a bad player (he's a great player), but we just don't need a Stephon Marbury type player on the Pacers. I want to see Granger develop into a star and Dunleavy keep playing like he was supposed to when drafted by GSW, not have them both watch OJ Mayo take the ball down the court and play 1 on 5 basketball. He's going to be a great player, but the Pacers don't need him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PacersorBust said:


> The last thing this team needs is another ballhog or troublemaker. I'm not saying he is a bad player (he's a great player), but we just don't need a Stephon Marbury type player on the Pacers. I want to see Granger develop into a star and Dunleavy keep playing like he was supposed to when drafted by GSW, not have them both watch OJ Mayo take the ball down the court and play 1 on 5 basketball. He's going to be a great player, but the Pacers don't need him.




We don't need another Granger...No disrespect to him because he's a decent player, but we need a big time name here in the worst way, we need someone who can remind people we still have a team, we need a household name again, plain and simple we need a star again, and if that just happens to be we gamble on Mayo than I say we do everything we have to do to make this happen. We know for sure JO is the not the answer, and everyone else are just overpaid role players. Look at what Paul has done for NO, I'm not trying to compare the two, but that exactly the kind of impact this team needs. Personally I'm all for drafting Mayo.


----------



## clownskull

i'm ok with either a pg or a center. we could use a guy who can protect the rim. i doubt mayo is around when we pick. i just hope we don't draft gordon. he isn't ready and he doesn't fill a role this team is really needing anyway.


----------



## clownskull

i'm ok with either a pg or a center. we could use a guy who can protect the rim. i doubt mayo is around when we pick. i just hope we don't draft gordon. he isn't ready and he doesn't fill a role this team is really needing anyway.


----------



## Pacers Fan

clownskull said:


> i'm ok with either a pg or a center. we could use a guy who can protect the rim. i doubt mayo is around when we pick. i just hope we don't draft gordon. he isn't ready and he doesn't fill a role this team is really needing anyway.


Gordon would be stupid to declare this year after the terrible tournament and last part of the season he had. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Redeemed

I'm sorry but why are we hoping for a PG? DJ Augustin is a bust and will not be better than Diener, one reason is he is even shorter than Diener and I'm just not sold. All the PGs are undersized around our draft position so I believe we should focus on PF or C this draft, and see what Diener develops into before we decide he isn't a starter. (and yes he is better than Murray, our coach is just stupid for starting him over Diener)


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> I'm sorry but why are we hoping for a PG? DJ Augustin is a bust and will not be better than Diener, one reason is he is even shorter than Diener and I'm just not sold.


He's an inch shorter than Diener and weighs 5 pounds more. That isn't much difference. People criticized TJ Ford's height just the same, and he turned out fine. You never gave a reason besides height.



> All the PGs are undersized around our draft position


They might be short, but Ty Lawson and DJ Augustin are both strong, and Collison's extremely fast and has the athleticism to allow him to play larger than his height.



> so I believe we should focus on PF or C this draft


Easier said than done. Do you really want Brook Lopez, Blake Griffin, or Roy Hibbert over any of the three above? Even DeAndre Jordan doesn't look very promising.




> and see what Diener develops into before we decide he isn't a starter.


He's a third stringer on a decent team with healthy PG's. Unfortunately for us, he's the only actual PG on this roster. Yes, he's been a starter for a while, but when someone of his caliber is playing big minutes, you always want to upgrade, just the same as we should draft guys to get minutes over Murphy and Foster.



> (and yes he is better than Murray, our coach is just stupid for starting him over Diener)


At least Murray can hit a shot witin 12 feet.


----------



## Knick Killer

DienerTime said:


> I'm sorry but why are we hoping for a PG? DJ Augustin is a bust and will not be better than Diener, one reason is he is even shorter than Diener and I'm just not sold. All the PGs are undersized around our draft position so I believe we should focus on PF or C this draft, *and see what Diener develops into before we decide he isn't a starter. (and yes he is better than Murray, our coach is just stupid for starting him over Diener)*


I know you got a little crush on Travis Diener but like PF said, he is a third string point guard on a good team. There is just no chance Travis Diener being considered a full-time starter in this league. Personally, I wouldnt even want him as a backup. That's just my opinion.


----------



## bball2223

DienerTime said:


> I'm sorry but why are we hoping for a PG? DJ Augustin is a bust and will not be better than Diener, one reason is he is even shorter than Diener and I'm just not sold. All the PGs are undersized around our draft position so I believe we should focus on PF or C this draft, and see what Diener develops into before we decide he isn't a starter. (and yes he is better than Murray, our coach is just stupid for starting him over Diener)


LOL how is he a bust? Diener was a good college player in C-USA but is a below average NBA player.


----------



## btyler

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I know you got a little crush on Travis Diener but like PF said, he is a third string point guard on a good team. There is just no chance Travis Diener being considered a full-time starter in this league. Personally, I wouldnt even want him as a backup. That's just my opinion.


Agreed. Diener's just a pretty boy who jacks threes. Not once have I seen him live up to the hype that are constantly talking about, DT.

I personally like Kevin Love, but I really want someone stronger on our team.
I have no idea who to pick.


----------



## PacersorBust

DienerTime said:


> I'm sorry but why are we hoping for a PG? DJ Augustin is a bust and will not be better than Diener, one reason is he is even shorter than Diener and I'm just not sold. All the PGs are undersized around our draft position so I believe we should focus on PF or C this draft, and see what Diener develops into before we decide he isn't a starter. (and yes he is better than Murray, our coach is just stupid for starting him over Diener)


We are hoping for a PG because:

a) Tinsley and 'Quis Daniels will most likely not be in a Pacer uniform next year
b) I don't see Bird re-signing Murray
c) Diener is a backup, not a full-time starter

We have never had a set PG player on this team since Tinsley is always out, and we need to fix that 1st before we settle the PF/C position (if Jermaine proves he is indeed healthy). Thats why Augustin is a perfect fit for this team. Sure he may be only 5'9, but this team needs a PG to run the team. Augustin-Granger-Dunleavy-O'Neal-Foster next year is nice to me.


----------



## PacersorBust

http://www.nbadraft.net/

http://www.draftexpress.com/

I use these 2 sites for following along the 2008 nba draft. The first one i use more than the 2nd one, but i think the 2nd one does a better job breaking down each player. 

Check'em out.


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersorBust said:


> http://www.nbadraft.net/
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/
> 
> I use these 2 sites for following along the 2008 nba draft. The first one i use more than the 2nd one, but i think the 2nd one does a better job breaking down each player.
> 
> Check'em out.


Yeh, great sites. DraftExpress definitely has more in-depth coverage, but nbadraft.net is good if you just want a general overview of a player.


----------



## Knick Killer

Here are some guys I would like for us to draft in Round 1 and 2:

*Round 1*
Kevin Love
Derrick Rose
Michael Beasley
Brook Lopez
Jerryd Bayless
Darren Collison
OJ Mayo
DeAndre Jordan
Blake Griffin
Eric Gordon (just because he's a Hoosier!)

*Round 2*
Joey Dorsey
DJ White
Brandon Rush
Mario Chalmers
Ty Lawson
Taj Gibson
DeVon Hardin
Derrick Low
Richard Hendrix


----------



## Redeemed

PacersorBust said:


> We are hoping for a PG because:
> 
> a) Tinsley and 'Quis Daniels will most likely not be in a Pacer uniform next year
> b) I don't see Bird re-signing Murray
> c) Diener is a backup, not a full-time starter
> 
> We have never had a set PG player on this team since Tinsley is always out, and we need to fix that 1st before we settle the PF/C position (if Jermaine proves he is indeed healthy). Thats why Augustin is a perfect fit for this team. Sure he may be only 5'9, but this team needs a PG to run the team. Augustin-Granger-Dunleavy-O'Neal-Foster next year is nice to me.


Not many point guards can come in this league and immediately start. What point i'm trying to fight here is that Diener is a solid starter right now and I would rather bring in a star like player rather than someone like Augustine who will be nothing more than a role player in the NBA. That is why I am targeting players like Blake Griffin, OJ Mayo, or DeAndre Jordan who have star potential. How could you guys say that he isn't even a backup when for a decent amount of time he was consistently putting near 10 assists for a while? Yes his shot has not showed up in the NBA, but for him that shouldn't be hard to fix in training camp. His athletecism will always be a problem yes, but he is a lot faster than most believe and he can run an up-tempo offense even better than Tinsley and i'm not sure any of the draft prospects in the late lottery will actually run it better than him right now so I believe we should draft for potential and not put so much faith in a rookie pg.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DienerTime said:


> I believe we should draft for potential and not put so much faith in a rookie pg.




We've been without a real PG and true field general for 8 years now, and you want us to get lucky with a draft project, and have to wait even longer because Diener to you is a fine starter?....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*=*







....


With way less potential...I say enough experiments!


----------



## Knick Killer

I agree PaCeRhOLiC. Enough expirements and lets actually go after a point guard! Spend some cash! Or atleast draft someone that we know they can contribute soon.


----------



## PacersorBust

Ha Sarunas Jasikevicius...good times. I still have his jersey :laugh:


----------



## PacersorBust

http://www.nbadraft.net/index.asp?content=mock2008

Their newest mock draft is weird...looks like Love, R. Lopez, Collison, Augustin, Thabeet, and Hibbert all fall to 13 or worse. I just don't get it..if they are basing it off of best available at the pick #...it's confusing and dumb.

Btw, DJ Augustin named to 1st All-American Team today.


----------



## Knick Killer

^That new mock draft will make Dienertime happy. I would seriously rather have Thabeet then Westbrook. And I have a gut feeling were going to draft Thabeet.


----------



## Redeemed

I don't think we would draft Thabeet, too high of a risk, I think he has more of a chance of busting than fulfilling his potential.

I really would rather make the playoffs and get the 15th pick along with some playoff experience and confidence. Even though the players I really want won't be there at 15.

The players I really want are:

Danilo Gallinari
Russell Westbrook
OJ Mayo
Blake Griffin
JaVale McGee
Brook Lopez (though i'm skeptical..)

Players I would take at 15 besides the ones above:

Nicolas Batum
Donte Greene
Anthony Randolph (gotta give him a chance)
Robin Lopez
Darren Collison (if we go PG I like him better than Augustin)
DeAndre Jordan

Thats pretty much it.


----------



## Redeemed

Hey with our second rounder do you guys think we could develop this guy into another Jeff Foster? 

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/trentplaisted.html

They are suprisingly similar in every way. Who better to teach him how to be a Jeff Foster than Jeff Foster himself? I could see Jeff teaching him how to succeed, and wouldn't it be nice to have another Jeff since he is getting older?

PS, WOW, they are both from Texas. Are they long lost brothers or something?!


----------



## Redeemed

*DJ Augustin*

The more I read about this kid, the more I believe we should draft him. I used to hate the thought of drafting him(calling him a career backup, what most people call him), but i'm not so sure now. Although, I don't think he is what Bird is looking for. Bird wants a tough, defensive PG and Augustin may be a scrappy Chris Paul like defender but I don't think he is a physical one. If we do draft him, we probably intend on him being a backup instead of a starter for now, unless Bird gives up on getting a tough defensive minded PG. I say we give him a chance. He is falling on a lot of mock drafts to mid 20's though so I wonder why. What do you guys think of him?


----------



## TheTruth34

*Re: DJ Augustin*



DienerTime said:


> The more I read about this kid, the more I believe we should draft him. I used to hate the thought of drafting him(calling him a career backup, what most people call him), but i'm not so sure now. Although, I don't think he is what Bird is looking for. Bird wants a tough, defensive PG and Augustin may be a scrappy Chris Paul like defender but I don't think he is a physical one. If we do draft him, we probably intend on him being a backup instead of a starter for now, unless Bird gives up on getting a tough defensive minded PG. I say we give him a chance. He is falling on a lot of mock drafts to mid 20's though so I wonder why. What do you guys think of him?


trade up for eric gordon. its what indiana fans want :lol:
why not? we suck already and will suck for many years to come.


----------



## TheTruth34

*Re: DJ Augustin*

no but honestly....augustine is a good pick. i watched a couple UT games this year and hes a good player. solid defender and a good shooter.

time to send tinsley packing. maybe a backup for AI in denver for Linas Kleiza? lol


----------



## Knick Killer

*Re: DJ Augustin*

There's no need to make a thread DienerTime. This thread is for all draft talk.


----------



## Redeemed

wow bite my head off will ya?

Anyways, I thought he deserved his own thread since we are most likely going to pick him. 

I have a question, is Augustin pronounced aw-gust-een or uh-gust-in? I think its aw-gust-een but i'm not completely sure.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> wow bite my head off will ya?
> 
> Anyways, I thought he deserved his own thread since we are most likely going to pick him.
> 
> I have a question, is Augustin pronounced aw-gust-een or uh-gust-in? I think its aw-gust-een but i'm not completely sure.


Your thought is correct.


----------



## PacersorBust

Augustin declared thankfully. He is high on my list for our 1st round pick.

BTW, anybody who lives in Indiana, I plan on streaking at an Indianapolis Indians game if we get a top 3 pick. Who's with me? :laugh:


----------



## Redeemed

I'd pick Danilo Gallinari ahead of him, and if anyone drops from top 5 range (Mayo, Lopez) i'd pick them. But not Eric Gordon I'm not a big fan of his. I wouldn't be mad if we picked JaVale McGee over him either.


----------



## rock747

PacersorBust said:


> BTW, anybody who lives in Indiana, I plan on streaking at an Indianapolis Indians game if we get a top 3 pick. Who's with me? :laugh:


I was already planning on this top 3 pick or not, so I guess i'm in.


----------



## Knick Killer

DienerTime said:


> wow bite my head off will ya?
> 
> Anyways, I thought he deserved his own thread since we are most likely going to pick him.
> 
> I have a question, is Augustin pronounced aw-gust-een or uh-gust-in? I think its aw-gust-een but i'm not completely sure.


Well I am a Moderator...my job is to bite off peoples heads. (Muhahahaha)
The thing is we don't want a bunch of threads about one player when we have a draft thread that is meant for all draft discussion. No worries man. It's all good DT:cheers:


----------



## clownskull

after listening to the final obrien show, he said the only pg in the draft that has nba starter material in him with this years draft is rose. rose will be gone by the 2nd or 3rd pick so if we don't get that (very likely) we will likely go big. that likely means love or possibly thabeet. i haven't seen love but, thabeet has great size and length and could really help protect the rim and get us rebounds. his offense needs work but, he can help us immediately on the defensive end.
as far as the pg situation goes, i don't really know who is around who isn't a small pg. we already have a small pg in diener who is a pretty weak defender like tins and we could use a guy who doesn't have to be a great scorer as long as he can help protect the perimeter since that part of the pacer defense is so weak right now. so many questions and just not enough answers at that spot right now....


----------



## nbanoitall

i have to agree...OJ Mayo has some serious game. I think OJ at the next level should try and play shooting guard. I like the kid


----------



## PacersorBust

FYI, Thabeet is staying in UCONN for another season. So I'd see Kevin Love a more possibility.



rock747 said:


> I was already planning on this top 3 pick or not, so I guess i'm in.


Excellent. Let's get more people to do it before we initiate it.


----------



## Redeemed

Guys I don't think we'll pick Kevin Love either, he doesn't help our defense at all and he is too much like Troy Murphy. You know who is a possibility, that we really haven't talked much about, is Nicolas Batum. He isn't very nba ready but he is a lot like what Corey Brewer is right now. Has a lot of defensive potential and is very athletic. Right now Brewer has the edge defensively (Batum supposedly isn't very intense on D), but I could see us telling him to just go out and play D for 15 mins a game his rookie year. If we do draft him though that means Murray and Rush are all but gone, which I don't mind.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> Guys I don't think we'll pick Kevin Love either, he doesn't help our defense at all and he is too much like Troy Murphy.


Besides being big, white, and rather unathletic, I don't see many similarities. Love has a much better post game and is a great passer, plus he can rebound. Murphy's more of a face-up player, anyway. Don't forget, our coach is Jim O'Brien. Defense doesn't matter, no matter how much he tries to emphasize it. If anyone can hit a jumper, they can start for us.




> You know who is a possibility, that we really haven't talked much about, is Nicolas Batum. He isn't very nba ready but he is a lot like what Corey Brewer is right now. Has a lot of defensive potential and is very athletic. Right now Brewer has the edge defensively (Batum supposedly isn't very intense on D), but I could see us telling him to just go out and play D for 15 mins a game his rookie year. If we do draft him though that means Murray and Rush are all but gone, which I don't mind.


We should rule out any swingmen unless we plan on trading them. With Williams, Dunleavy, and Granger, no more young ones are needed.


----------



## Redeemed

None of the three you mentioned are true shooting guards. I don't see Williams being a Pacer much longer, although I don't like saying it since I do like him. As for Love, he is a jumpshooter and, in the post in the NBA he will be undersized. By NBA measurements he is probably more like 6'7 for real. He might rebound well on the college level, but yet again he is undersized and unathletic. I honestly think we are looking at every position but SF and if we decide we are in as much need of defense as I think we are, Batum is the choice because i'm sure we can discipline him to play D like everyone knows he can if he tries hard enough.

www.NBADraft.net has us taking him with our first rounder

http://www.nbadraft.net/
http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/nicolasbatum.html

DraftExpress has us taking Augustin by the way.

http://www.draftexpress.com/


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> None of the three you mentioned are true shooting guards.


This is the new millenium. Positions don't matter so much anymore. We have PG's playing SG, SG's playing PG and SF, SF's playing SG and PF, etc. Neither Dunleavy nor Granger are particularly quick, but SG and SF are kind of becoming the same position. As long as we have one guy who can guard the opposition's best player on the wing(Granger), we should be okay. Plus, starting lineups don't play the whole game. Having a quick, defensive SG off the bench would be nice so we can slide Dunleavy to SF and Granger to PF at certain times, but a backup isn't what we should look for in the lottery.



> As for Love, he is a jumpshooter and, in the post in the NBA he will be undersized.


He has nice range, but it doesn't make him primarily a jump shooter. He might be undersized. We'll see when measurements come.



> By NBA measurements he is probably more like 6'7 for real.


He's listed at 6'10". Again, we'll see.



> He might rebound well on the college level, but yet again he is undersized and unathletic.


You'd be amazed where effort takes you on the glass. Someone strong and with a low center of weight for boxing out like Love is going to be a much better rebounder than someone who can jump out of the gym like Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## Redeemed

Pacers Fan said:


> He's listed at 6'10". Again, we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be amazed where effort takes you on the glass. Someone strong and with a low center of weight for boxing out like Love is going to be a much better rebounder than someone who can jump out of the gym like Tyrus Thomas.


Everywhere I read says 6'9

Also, Tyrus Thomas is also undersized at 6'7.5 so he isn't going to outrebound a supposed 6'9 Kevin Love. But Murphy is 6'10 and gives decent effort he just isn't as tough and Love probably isn't the toughest guy either.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> Everywhere I read says 6'9


Check his website, wikipedia, and ESPN.



> Also, Tyrus Thomas is also undersized at 6'7.5 so he isn't going to outrebound a supposed 6'9 Kevin Love.


You just said you think Love's 6'7". Thomas is 6'8", probably fully by now.



> But Murphy is 6'10 and gives decent effort he just isn't as tough and Love probably isn't the toughest guy either.


That's where your comparison's wrong. Love's a tough, strong guy.


----------



## Redeemed

On the wesites I read it says love is 6'9, Most NBA players are shorter than advertised (which kinda takes away from my argument since if Love is measured two inches taller than he is and most are, does it matter?) I've never seen Love play but I never really believe college measurements. Tyrus was measured 6'7.5 without shoes before the draft so thats what I went by.

By the way guys, my brother (who is about an inch or two shorter than me, i'm about 5'10-5'11) met Travis Diener and said he was barely taller than him and that Travis is about the same height as me, so does that make me 6'1 like Diener supposedly is?

From what i've heard some people say Love is soft.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> I've never seen Love play


Ugh, then why bother arguing? Wouldn't you think someone who has seen him play has better judgment than someone who hasn't?



> but I never really believe college measurements. Tyrus was measured 6'7.5 without shoes before the draft so thats what I went by.


No NBA players are measured without shoes. Most players in the league are at least 2 inches shorter than advertised, so 6'7.5" without shoes is a very good size for a PF.



> By the way guys, my brother (who is about an inch or two shorter than me, i'm about 5'10-5'11) met Travis Diener and said he was barely taller than him and that Travis is about the same height as me, so does that make me 6'1 like Diener supposedly is?


It makes Diener shorter than advertised, which is a very common occurrence. I told you he's a dwarf.



> From what i've heard some people say Love is soft.


He never seemed soft to me, unless you're talking about his pudgy stomach.


----------



## Redeemed

Pacers Fan said:


> Ugh, then why bother arguing? Wouldn't you think someone who has seen him play has better judgment than someone who hasn't?
> 
> 
> 
> No NBA players are measured without shoes. Most players in the league are at least 2 inches shorter than advertised, so 6'7.5" without shoes is a very good size for a PF.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes Diener shorter than advertised, which is a very common occurrence. I told you he's a dwarf.
> 
> 
> 
> He never seemed soft to me, unless you're talking about his pudgy stomach.


I haven't really seen any college players play but I do read a lot and most sites say about the same thing about most players, so I take their word for it because how can 4-5 sites all lie?

I think the fact that they lie about height is stupid, who really cares? So, since i'm about 5'11, that makes me 6'1? Wow i'm a decent sized point guard huh. 

All i'm saying is that we need a full sized PF with great defense to replace O'Neal if he leaves, and Love doesn't bring that. I'm willing to draft for need this draft, although normally i'd like to go for an "NBA Ready" player most years.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> I haven't really seen any college players play but I do read a lot and most sites say about the same thing about most players, so I take their word for it because how can 4-5 sites all lie?


I don't think 4-5 sites will be calling Kevin Love soft.



> I think the fact that they lie about height is stupid, who really cares? So, since i'm about 5'11, that makes me 6'1? Wow i'm a decent sized point guard huh.


That's what I've been thinking for years. Charles Barkley was actually 6'4" and Malik Rose is 6'3". 



> All i'm saying is that we need a full sized PF with great defense to replace O'Neal if he leaves, and Love doesn't bring that.


Love has a great built for a PF. It just works better for him offensively than defensively. He's not a bad defensive player at all, though. He can block a few shots, steal the ball on occasion, and he's not too bad defending the post. He's 19 years old and is one of the most polished big men in this draft.

If you want mainly defense, you want one of the Lopez brothers, but Brook isn't going to fall to us, and 11 is way too high for Robin. Jordan certainly has defensive potential, but he's too much of a prospect player for Larry Bird and isn't very smart on the floor. Roy Hibbert has Eric Dampier written all over him, so if that's what you want, so be it. I don't.


----------



## Knick Killer

DienerTime you can't keep arguing about Kevin Love when you haven't even seen the guy play.


----------



## Redeemed

So how much have you guys seen of him?


----------



## Knick Killer

DienerTime said:


> So how much have you guys seen of him?


I saw atleast 3 UCLA regular season games and I saw almost all of their games in the tournament.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> So how much have you guys seen of him?





> I saw atleast 3 UCLA regular season games and I saw almost all of their games in the tournament.


Just about the same here. UCLA was on a lot.


----------



## Redeemed

Well I guess i'll take your guyses word for it and be a little nicer about the guy. He broke the backboard in a high school game did you guys know that?

Heres the Clip:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OZpljX-jnFk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OZpljX-jnFk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Well I guess if thats not tough I don't know what is.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> Well I guess i'll take your guyses word for it and be a little nicer about the guy. He broke the backboard in a high school game did you guys know that?


Yeh, I saw that a few weeks ago. Beastly. Keep watching videos.


----------



## Redeemed

His name is going to be fun to make fun of if he is a Pacer.. it'd give us something to talk about. We could nickname him "Tough Love" and if he is a bust "Love stinks"


----------



## PacersorBust

I'd go with Tough Love...Love Stinks doesn't sound good to the franchise lol.


----------



## Redeemed

I can just imagine Chris Denari saying "Love puts it in the hole!!"


----------



## TM

DienerTime said:


> Well I guess if thats not tough I don't know what is.


That's called overweight and high school basketball goals. Don't be fooled.


----------



## Knick Killer

Who would you guys like for us to go after in the second round?

Personally if we don't draft a guard in the first round, I wouldn't mind us drafting Mario Chalmers or even Ty Lawson if he slips into the second round. But the guy I want the most in the second round is Joey Dorsey. Say whatever you want about his offensive game, but the guy is a monster.


----------



## TM

Closet Indiana fan here, so take it or leave it...

I think it would be foolish to pass over a point guard / combo guard in the first round, especially if Eric Gordon, Russell Westbrook, and DJ Augustin are available. Augustin especially has the potential to be a solid NBA PG.

As for the second round pick. There are several other solid guards that could be available, three of which are 4 year college guys - Courtney Lee, Shan Foster, and JR Giddens.


----------



## Redeemed

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Who would you guys like for us to go after in the second round?
> 
> Personally if we don't draft a guard in the first round, I wouldn't mind us drafting Mario Chalmers or even Ty Lawson if he slips into the second round. But the guy I want the most in the second round is Joey Dorsey. Say whatever you want about his offensive game, but the guy is a monster.


I still think Trent Plaisted will be a solid Jeff Foster type of guy. I say we take him.


----------



## Knick Killer

TM said:


> Closet Indiana fan here, so take it or leave it...
> 
> I think it would be foolish to pass over a point guard / combo guard in the first round, especially if Eric Gordon, Russell Westbrook, and DJ Augustin are available. Augustin especially has the potential to be a solid NBA PG.
> 
> As for the second round pick. There are several other solid guards that could be available, three of which are 4 year college guys - Courtney Lee, Shan Foster, and JR Giddens.


I don't blame you for hiding in the closet.


----------



## Hail Yinka

please dont draft some garbage player like kevin love or lopez.....please.....


deandre jordan, batum, or arthur thanks

2nd round? sonny weems is the sleeper of the draft IMO....i love his game. devon hardin from cal would be a good pick too


----------



## Redeemed

After watching the video about Kevin Love on espn.com, and the fact he has lost a ton of weight and says "if I have a smaller guy, i'll post him up, if I have a bigger guy, I can take him outside" or something like that, I am really hoping he falls to us.


----------



## Redeemed

Also, I think Larry is being selfish. We need to let Danny represent us in the lottery, since he is the face of this franchise at the moment. It also proves to be good luck to have your young stars represent your team since Roy was good luck for the Blazers. PS, who represented the Sonics last year?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DienerTime said:


> After watching the video about Kevin Love on espn.com, and the fact he has lost a ton of weight and says "if I have a smaller guy, i'll post him up, if I have a bigger guy, I can take him outside" or something like that, I am really hoping he falls to us.



Great post!...I feel the exact same way!...:clap2:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DienerTime said:


> who represented the Sonics last year?



General manager Rich Cho...


----------



## Redeemed

For some reason I thought it was one of their players


----------



## PacersorBust

Damn that would be awesome to have Granger represent us in the lottery...I never thought of that!

Today is the day! I have been feeln really really lucky today...I honestly believe that the 1.2% will fall for us and we will get the #3 pick. Keep prayn guys!


----------



## Knick Killer

Alright well we have the 11th pick. It would've been nice to have a top 3 pick but with such a small chance I can't be too dissapointed. Besides, the last time we had the 11th pick in the draft we drafted the best player in franchise history Reggie Miller from UCLA. Anyways here is some history on the 11th pick.



> The 11th pick has yielded mixed results in recent years. Of the last 13 players selected at that slot, just one, Andris Biedrins (2004), was a regular starter last season. Four of the last 10 players selected at No. 11 (Fran Vazquez, Kedrick Brown, Jerome Moiso, Trajan Langdon and Tariq Abdul-Wahad) are not in the league.
> 
> Not since Allan Houston (1993) has a player selected at No. 11 gone on to achieve NBA All-Star status. But of the 13 players taken at No. 11 from 1980-93, fully eight went on to become All-Stars, including Miller, Houston, Terrell Brandon and Derek Harper.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/lottery_080520.html


----------



## PacersorBust

It comes down to these players: DJ Augustin, Russell Westbrook, Kevin Love, DeAndre Jordan, and Javale McGee. DJ is my man here, but if Jordan is there, then I say we get him. I would still love to trade up and sang Brook Lopez...he's gonna be one hell of a center in this league.


----------



## DannyGranger33

There's a rumor floating that Cleveland is trying to get JO for a package that would include the Cavs first rounder this year .. although Chad Ford says sources tell him those rumors are false (Big Z + Varajao + 19th pick was the rumor)

And I still think Gallinari will be the pick.. just because Larry Bird hates me.


----------



## Redeemed

DannyGranger33 said:


> There's a rumor floating that Cleveland is trying to get JO for a package that would include the Cavs first rounder this year .. although Chad Ford says sources tell him those rumors are false (Big Z + Varajao + 19th pick was the rumor)


As much as I want more picks, thats not a good deal for us. Add in Murphy and Sczerbiak and I might do it, but I really don't like Varejao at all.


----------



## Knick Killer

DannyGranger33 said:


> There's a rumor floating that Cleveland is trying to get JO for a package that would include the Cavs first rounder this year .. although Chad Ford says sources tell him those rumors are false (Big Z + Varajao + 19th pick was the rumor)
> 
> And I still think Gallinari will be the pick.. just because Larry Bird hates me.


I really hope that trade rumour is true. That would be a great move. I love it. JO's stock has really fallen in these last couple years and I think that is definitely the best we could get.


----------



## Redeemed

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I really hope that trade rumour is true. That would be a great move. I love it. JO's stock has really fallen in these last couple years and I think that is definitely the best we could get.


How so? Z is old and is slumping by the minute, and Varejao is not a basketball player just a flopper that thinks he is good and tries too hard to make money, just like his 11 million demand last offseason. 19 is an okay pick but nothing that will get you a star, I think we would take Hibbert there if he lasts that long, and if not hopefully McGee or someone like that would be there.


----------



## Hail Yinka

augustine and westbrook are no-go's IMO....they will not be good nba players. westbrook is very overrated to me, he didnt impress me at all. the only PG i would take in this draft is rose so unless they trade they should look for PGs in free agency and wait to draft eric maynor.

players i pray the pacers dont draft:

1- kevin love
2- the lopez sisters
3- any euro
4- any PG not named derrick rose
5- oj mayo 

players i want the pacers to draft:

1- darrell arthur (i think he'll be a better pro than college player)
2- deandre jordan
3- javale mcgee
4- nicolas batum

2nd round:

rush, chalmers, jawai, hardin, daniels, weems


----------



## Redeemed

Hail Yinka said:


> augustine and westbrook are no-go's IMO....they will not be good nba players. westbrook is very overrated to me, he didnt impress me at all. the only PG i would take in this draft is rose so unless they trade they should look for PGs in free agency and wait to draft eric maynor.
> 
> players i pray the pacers dont draft:
> 
> 1- kevin love
> 2- the lopez sisters
> 3- any euro
> 4- any PG not named derrick rose
> 5- oj mayo
> 
> players i want the pacers to draft:
> 
> 1- darrell arthur (i think he'll be a better pro than college player)
> 2- deandre jordan
> 3- javale mcgee
> 4- nicolas batum
> 
> 2nd round:
> 
> rush, chalmers, jawai, hardin, daniels, weems


I disagree, Love and Augustin should be our first two choices unless Eric Gordon falls to 11. If all three are somehow gone, then we should look at a Center. By the way LOL at the Lopez sisters.


----------



## Pacers Fan Forever

First round (in order of preference):

1) D.J. Augustin
2) Russell Westbrook
3) Anthony Randolph
4) Kevin Love
5) Joe Alexander / Darrell Arthur

Don't even think about it (in order of don't even think about it):

1) Deandre Jordan
2) Javalee McGee
3) Kosta Koufos
4) Donte Greene

Potential players to target by trade OR 2nd round(realistically, Rose would be nice but I'm being real):

Seriously:

Pat Calathes (would be perhaps the best fit of any 2nd rounder in the draft)
Courtney Lee
Mike Green
D.J. White
Mareese Spreights
Ty Lawson (don't love it, but he is a PG)

Look at:

Chase Budinger (would be a good fit with O'brien)
Brandon Rush (brother Kareem plays for Pacers, although he's a FA)

Those are the prospects I like (or dislike) if I'm Larry Bird


----------



## Knick Killer

The draft is only 2 weeks away!


----------



## Hail Yinka

i hope the pacers organization doesnt think like the people on here do........sadly they probably will


id rather pick devon hardin in the 1st round than some of these names bein mentioned....


if batum is available at 11 pick him........then draft eric mayor next yr


----------



## PacersorBust

seriously? Devon Hardin is supposed to go in the mid-2nd round, not a lotto pick. There are over 20 other guys I would select over him. Why Batum when we got Granger set for the future there? Come on...think about it.


----------



## Redeemed

Batum is a SG also. I wouldn't be mad if we took him at 11 either but thats not gonna happen anyway


----------



## Knick Killer

Hail Yinka said:


> i hope the pacers organization doesnt think like the people on here do........sadly they probably will
> 
> 
> id rather pick devon hardin in the 1st round than some of these names bein mentioned....
> 
> 
> if batum is available at 11 pick him........then draft eric mayor next yr


:nonono:


----------



## PacersorBust

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/draft_central_2008.html

Watch Randolph's video interview. When asked where he is expected to be drafted, he said: 2-10.  Hahhaha. Towards the end of the video he is talkin about how he is a runnin guy and can fit well with the Pacers. I would love to have him on the team. But he's got possible bust written all over him.

Watch Darrell Arthur's video interview. It sounds like he isn't much of a fast-paced tempo guy, saying that if they are trying to run, "I'm with that, haha". 

Now, watch Larry Bird's video. It seems he is very high on Darrell Arthur, calling him "the man". Also, it sounds like he is committed to grabbing another pick in the draft...how frickn awesome would that be? A JO trade, possibly? He said that he had 'seen enough of Westbrook' even though he didn't come to a workout. I can see us taking Arthur...

Anybody wonder why we worked out a lot of 2nd round draft choices over lottery choices? Look at the list of people we worked out that are lottery projected or mid 1st round projections: DJ Augustine, Mareesee Speights, Hibbert, DeAndre Jordan, Kosta Koufos, Anthony Randolph, and Darrell Arthur. And then we worked out alot of 2nd round projected people or late 1st rounders. I mean, why bring in Mike Green from Butler or George Hill from IUPUI? Green isnt projected to go in the draft at all and Hill is supposed to be an early 2nd/late 1st.


----------



## Redeemed

I think Arthur would be an okay pick from how some people think he is a top 5 pick. But I hate how he is only 6'8, especially since he has a thin build, it makes me think either A. He will struggle offensively in the post or B. He will have an injury riddled career. Now if he can get past those two things he will make a great player but I think thats a big if.


----------



## Hail Yinka

i know hardin is a 2nd round pick, thats why im sayin these dudes projected in the lottery are going to be garbage (love, lopez, mayo, westbrook, alexander, 

augustin i just dont see being a good nba PG, he's too small. i would not pick a PG in this draft not named rose. randolph i actually wouldnt mind.....i havent really seen him play but his stock has been rising and i like nbadraft.net's comparison for him as lamar odom. can he play PF though? arthur i like, i would be very happy if the pacers selected him.

batum is a SG like you said......and granger can play the 3. both of those guys can play either the 2 or 3 so you can start both. he has size and length on the wing and is athletic. this quote i really like:



> Could eventually become a defender capable of guarding all 5 positions on the floor …


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/akr4jxCARXk&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/akr4jxCARXk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Redeemed

Hail Yinka said:


> augustin i just dont see being a good nba PG, he's too small. i would not pick a PG in this draft not named rose.


Augustin is only 5'11, yes. But so is Chris Paul, although he does have athleticism superior to Augustin's but he doesn't really use it. Augustin will be a great NBA point guard, atleast a worthy starter. Think of him as a less selfish, smarter, better, Jameer Nelson.

Westbrook will be somewhere between Rajon Rondo or Monta Ellis with better defense. Rajon Rondo is a worst case scenario IMO, and I think with his work ethic he will be even better than Ellis, and also be considered a top 10 defensive guard in this league.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DienerTime said:


> Augustin is only 5'11, yes. But so is Chris Paul, although he does have athleticism superior to Augustin's but he doesn't really use it. Augustin will be a great NBA point guard, atleast a worthy starter. Think of him as a less selfish, smarter, better, Jameer Nelson.
> 
> Westbrook will be somewhere between Rajon Rondo or Monta Ellis with better defense. Rajon Rondo is a worst case scenario IMO, and I think with his work ethic he will be even better than Ellis, and also be considered a top 10 defensive guard in this league.



I think Augustin would be a mediocre starter, I see him being a really good bench player but that's about it. I'm really hoping we stay as far away from him as possible.


----------



## Redeemed

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I think Augustin would be a mediocre starter, I see him being a really good bench player but that's about it. I'm really hoping we stay as far away from him as possible.


I thought that at one time also but if you look past his height it's a bit easier to see him being a good starter.


----------



## Knick Killer

We are at a very difficult position to pick. Larry has his work cut out for him this year. There are so many possible choices for us it's not even funny. To be honest I don't even know who I want us to draft.


----------



## PacersorBust

It seems like there is a good chance that the Knicks (and Bucks too) may pick a combo guard/PG. Couple of mock drafts I've seen have them taking Russell Westbrook, DJ Augustin, or Eric Gordon. It really goes back and forth between Westbrook and Augustin. 

Anyways, Darrell Arthur reminds me of Ike DIogu but with less muscle/size. I think he would be great with the Pacers though.


----------



## Knick Killer

PacersorBust said:


> Anyways, Darrell Arthur reminds me of Ike DIogu but with less muscle/size. I think he would be great with the Pacers though.


Yeah I can see us going with Arthur. A big athletic guy that can run the floor would definitely go well in O'briens system. He can also block shots.


----------



## Redeemed

I think of Arthur as a smarter Tyrus Thomas


----------



## PacersorBust

Yea, and Larry seems to really like Arthur, so the more I think about it, the more we could trade for the 13th-15th pick and grab him with DJ being our no.11 pick.


----------



## DannyGranger33

PacersorBust said:


> Yea, and Larry seems to really like Arthur, so the more I think about it, the more we could trade for the 13th-15th pick and grab him with DJ being our no.11 pick.


Augustin + Arthur would be nice..


----------



## Ruff Draft

I see Arthur as the partner to a start big man. Indiana should look at Speights. He's got the skills to be one of the best bigmen on both sides of the floor. He can run, score, move the ball, and he is a nasty rebounder. His offensive touch would look so good under O'Brien. He's a much better pick for a franchise big man, and I would think Indiana wants that.


----------



## Redeemed

I will personally beat up Bird if he drafts Speights.


----------



## Ruff Draft

DienerTime said:


> I will personally beat up Bird if he drafts Speights.


Why is that?


----------



## Hail Yinka

im sorry but you cant compare augustin to chris paul, paul is in another league. i saw augustin play in conference and in the ncaa and he did not impress me at all......especially for a lottery pick. how this guy is projected so high is beyond me. rose made him look stupid in the ncaa tournament, he'll be a decent bench player at best.

i think nicolas batum is the pick.......19 and has all the tools to be a star. some lottery teams are gonna regret passin this guy up in a couple yrs. the pacers arent going anywhere anytime soon so why not pick up a young player with so much potential.


----------



## Redeemed

Ruff Draft said:


> Why is that?


Because he is lazy, avoids contact, and just screams bust.


----------



## Knick Killer

If the Toronto trade happens, do you see us still taking Augustin or Westbrook? I wouldn't mind having one of those guys as a back-up. I would definitely prefer one of those two over Diener but I don't see us drafting a guard anymore if this trade does occur. What do you guys think?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Knick_Killer31 said:


> If the Toronto trade happens, do you see us still taking Augustin or Westbrook? I wouldn't mind having one of those guys as a back-up. I would definitely prefer one of those two over Diener but I don't see us drafting a guard anymore if this trade does occur. What do you guys think?


I could see Westbrook since he'd make a great backup combo guard, but he won't be at 11. Augustin plays so much like Ford that he'd be redundant. We'll probably end up taking Anthony Randolph. Agh.


----------



## Redeemed

Pacers Fan said:


> I could see Westbrook since he'd make a great backup combo guard, but he won't be at 11. Augustin plays so much like Ford that he'd be redundant. We'll probably end up taking Anthony Randolph. Agh.


Ew i'd rather have Alexis Ajinca than Randolph.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Now that you guys have the 17th...


----------



## Redeemed

Arthur and Hibbert are the picks


----------



## Redeemed

Guys i'm going to be at the Draft party, wearing a Orange shirt and dark jeans, and I have red hair so if you see someone like that go up and say hi that will be me.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> Guys i'm going to be at the Draft party, wearing a Orange shirt and dark jeans, and I have red hair so if you see someone like that go up and say hi that will be me.


Hah I'll try to look for you. I'm going with Tyler (Jones2011), so you should look for us as well. I'm 6'2", pale, kind of skinny, with glasses and hair past my shoulders. I have no idea what I'll be wearing, but it's likely to be cheap, unmatching clothing.


----------



## Redeemed

Well i'm sure there are going to be like 1000 people there so I'll look but I would probably look like a weirdo going aroung saying "are you pacers fan?" it would make me seem like i'm some foreign person asking if someone is a pacer fan lol.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> Well i'm sure there are going to be like 1000 people there so I'll look but I would probably look like a weirdo going aroung saying "are you pacers fan?" it would make me seem like i'm some foreign person asking if someone is a pacer fan lol.


Shout Cyrux (Seer-ucks) and I'll probably notice.

The first 2,500 get free food, so they're expecting more than 1,000. I assume more like 5,000 might show up.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I would absolutely love to see Eric Gordon...but since he probably won't fall that far, I'd like to see Augustin at 11, then Roy Hibbert/Javale McGee at 17, and Courtney Lee, George Hill, DJ White, or Sonny Weems in the 2nd round.


----------



## DannyGranger33

DienerTime said:


> Arthur and Hibbert are the picks


Hibbert is softer than Charmin toilet paper - NO THANK YOU

I still think we should take a PG and then the BPA at 17


----------



## Knick Killer

Tomorrow is going to be one fun night. So many questions finally answered. This draft is almost impossible to predict and I love it. I can't wait!


----------



## Redeemed

DannyGranger33 my brothers name is Brent too  I was just reading some of the posts in the roll call thread. Anyways, I don't have many players I like at 11.


----------



## PacersorBust

I am so scared. I honestly don't know what the hell we are going to do with our picks, like which direction we will go. I would expect a big man and a backup PG. Picking 2 big men would be risky, IMO. If we do go that route, it will be either Darrell Arthur or Anthony Randolph with the first and then Roy Hibbert, Kostas Koufos, or DeAndre Jordan. 

ESPN has Jered Bayless falling to us at #11 . I'd still take him even tho we have Ford now. I don't want Randolph or Hibbert on this team. That's all I care about. Randolph has bust written all over him and Hibbert is as soft as my ***.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Arthur and Hibbert. Indiana doesn't need those athletic potential kids. 

Ford
Dunleavy
Granger
Arthur
Hibbert


----------



## Ruff Draft

I thought about it and I really like Kosta's offense for Indiana. He would really strive there.

Arthur and Kosta for the win!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Augustine + Arthur would be great, but most definately isn't happening, so I actually might go with Arthur + Koufos. And I don't even like Koufos, but I think he could be a steal at #17..


And why does DX have Koufos going at #11, and Arthur at like #24..?


----------



## Redeemed

I wish we could package Diogu and the 11 to move up to #9 to get Brook Lopez but I really don't know if Bird likes him, especially since we need low post defense and thats not something Brook will bring. If we maybe could get a post defensive specialist at #17 (Hibbert comes to mind) maybe Brook could play PF? 

TJ/Trav
Dun/Daniels
Granger/Williams
Brook/Murphy
Hibbert/Foster/Rasho


?


----------



## Redeemed

Pacers Fan said:


> Shout Cyrux (Seer-ucks) and I'll probably notice.
> 
> The first 2,500 get free food, so they're expecting more than 1,000. I assume more like 5,000 might show up.


So why do I shout Cyrux? I'll most likely be there tonight but i'm having second thoughts since it will probably be too loud to hear our picks, coupled with the fact that I'd like to post my thoughts after each pick. I think i'm gonna go but I just don't know right now. If I go i'll look for you though and if I see someone that sounds like what you said you look like i'll say Cyrux near them and if its you, you should notice.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> So why do I shout Cyrux? I'll most likely be there tonight but i'm having second thoughts since it will probably be too loud to hear our picks, coupled with the fact that I'd like to post my thoughts after each pick. I think i'm gonna go but I just don't know right now. If I go i'll look for you though and if I see someone that sounds like what you said you look like i'll say Cyrux near them and if its you, you should notice.


That'd work, but I'm probably not going right now.


----------



## Redeemed

Pacers Fan said:


> That'd work, but I'm probably not going right now.


Oh so you have different plans then? Well at the moment i'm thinking i'm going to go so its all up to if I can get transportation there.


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> Oh so you have different plans then? Well at the moment i'm thinking i'm going to go so its all up to if I can get transportation there.


It's back on. I'm going again. Shout Cyrux randomly and you'll be sure to find me. I hope you can find a way to get there.


----------



## Redeemed

Pacers Fan said:


> It's back on. I'm going again. Shout Cyrux randomly and you'll be sure to find me. I hope you can find a way to get there.


I can't go because I just am not feeling good today, possibly because i'm trying to get my sleeping schedule right again so i'm pretty tired.

By the way, if any of you want to message me on AIM its jergray24


----------



## Hail Yinka

im nervous as hell about tonite

this draft seems like such a crapshoot......theres definitely gonna be some unexpected stuff. lots of good players but they all cant pan out in the NBA. im anxious to see who they draft


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

COME ON PACERS!!!!!...Let's have a great night, and please Bird do the right thing!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good selection by Chicago...Rose will be a very good player.....Miami now on the clock, and I'm guessing they will go with Beasley.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Beasley goes to Miami, now things should start to get interesting...Wolves on the clock...


----------



## Redeemed

Westbrook was a reach at 4

Mayo was supposed to go three anyway


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Westbrook was a HUGE reach....Less than 6 picks to go!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL...Stupid Knicks passed on Bayless and went with the Rooster...Ok now only 3 more picks to go!


----------



## DannyGranger33

Thank god for Donnie Walsh! He finally did the Pacers a favor!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

There's still alot of good players left, and theres a big chance Bayless will still be there when we pick, and if he is be MUST get him!


----------



## Hail Yinka

someone please take bayless and lopez.......if the pacers draft those bums im gonna throw something


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It's wide open for us right now, so many good picks left...Please take Lopez Jersey!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

YES!....Now please Bird do not let us down and steal Bayless right now!....Pacers on the clock!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!.....BAYLESS IS OUR PICK...GREAT GREAT MOVE BIRD!....I no longer think the way I did about you!...


----------



## DannyGranger33

Well at least Bird can still pick the guys that fall in his lap - LOVE this pick

Hope Arthur or Rush fall to 17


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!.....BAYLESS IS OUR PICK...GREAT GREAT MOVE BIRD!....I no longer think the way I did about you!...


Tell me PaCeRhOLiC, I dont know him ofcourse, tell me something about him. Everyone seems to be pleased!!!!


----------



## Redeemed

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!.....BAYLESS IS OUR PICK...GREAT GREAT MOVE BIRD!....I no longer think the way I did about you!...


agreed. We are taking Hibbert at 17 or Randolph.


----------



## StephenJackson

You'll have to forgive me, I'm no expert at the draft this year I haven't really been paying attention to all the hype, and I was so busy last year I really didn't pay attention to the NCAA. So this Bayless fellow can score and defend and is athletic. But...he's 6-3. Do we really need another short shooting guard? Do we figure him to get in the rotation right away?


----------



## Redeemed

Bayless is a young Gilbert Arenas


----------



## StephenJackson

DienerTime said:


> Bayless is a young Gilbert Arenas



Well if that's the case, then we're all set haha. I hope we land a decent big man with 17.


----------



## DannyGranger33

StephenJackson said:


> You'll have to forgive me, I'm no expert at the draft this year I haven't really been paying attention to all the hype, and I was so busy last year I really didn't pay attention to the NCAA. So this Bayless fellow can score and defend and is athletic. But...he's 6-3. Do we really need another short shooting guard? Do we figure him to get in the rotation right away?


He'll play the point, Bayless was amazing this year for Arizona (hell he was the team for awhile).

He's a great pick - everyone will love him in a year or two


----------



## Redeemed

huge reach for sacramento


----------



## StephenJackson

DannyGranger33 said:


> He'll play the point, Bayless was amazing this year for Arizona (hell he was the team for awhile).
> 
> He's a great pick - everyone will love him in a year or two




....and what of TJ Ford?


----------



## Hail Yinka

*sigh*

BUST....


this guy is overrated. he's 6-2 and cant play point........he's a ball hog point guard

doesnt make sense when youre trading for tj ford. pacers better get a steal at 17


----------



## StephenJackson

Hail Yinka said:


> *sigh*
> 
> BUST....
> 
> 
> this guy is overrated. he's 6-2 and cant play point........he's a ball hog point guard
> 
> doesnt make sense when youre trading for tj ford. pacers better get a steal at 17


Haha maybe they can back out of the deal?


----------



## Vermillion

GREAT BPA pick.


----------



## DannyGranger33

Hail Yinka said:


> *sigh*
> 
> BUST....
> 
> 
> this guy is overrated. he's 6-2 and cant play point........he's a ball hog point guard
> 
> doesnt make sense when youre trading for tj ford. pacers better get a steal at 17


Yeah 20 and 4 is really crappy, especially when you are on a pretty average team in a tough conference

He'll be fine at the point


----------



## Pacersthebest

bayless for 13 and jack?

CHAD FORD


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> Tell me PaCeRhOLiC, I dont know him ofcourse, tell me something about him. Everyone seems to be pleased!!!!




He's a great pick for us Best, a real steal. The kid can score at will, is very smart, and has pretty good defense as well, only thing is he needs to improve his passing. I don't know if he'll be as good as Arenas, but he certainly has the potential to do so. He was the best player available, and now makes gives us a 1-2 outstanding punch with TJ...What was once our biggest weakness has now become our biggest strenght, and I'm so pumped to have him here. He will a great career here no doubt Best, and you will love him from the 1st. moment you see him on the court!...:cheers:


----------



## Hail Yinka

DannyGranger33 said:


> Yeah 20 and 4 is really crappy, especially when you are on a pretty average team in a tough conference
> 
> He'll be fine at the point


since when does ppg average equate to being a good point guard let alone good player? he's a ball hog, thats why he averaged 20. notice the 4 ....thats 4 assists. for a point guard.

bayless is a ball hog

edit: bayless to portland for rush and another player? i hope so


----------



## StephenJackson

So wait, how does this work. Since the trade isn't official, how do we have the 17th pick?


----------



## DannyGranger33

StephenJackson said:


> So wait, how does this work. Since the trade isn't official, how do we have the 17th pick?


The Raptors will likely pick someone for us - then trade his rights to us with the rest of the package


----------



## StephenJackson

DannyGranger33 said:


> The Raptors will likely pick someone for us - then trade his rights to us with the rest of the package


They will draft who we tell them to?


----------



## Redeemed

No way Rush Sucks man!!! I want to keep Bayless!!!


----------



## B-Roy

Apparently, Jack+Rush has been traded for Bayless+Diogu.


LOL


----------



## DannyGranger33

I like Rush a lot, so I don't mind that deal

Jack is also pretty solid

Diogu was useless


----------



## StephenJackson

B-Roy said:


> Apparently, Jack+Rush has been traded for Bayless+Diogu.
> 
> 
> LOL


Why do we keep making trades that short-end us?


----------



## DannyGranger33

So we get Jack, Rush, and Hibbert

I like 2 of the 3 - Hibbert I do not like at all


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Why do we keep making trades that short-end us?




Man Bird just went right back to my dog house where he belongs. Stupid idiot.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Is the trade official yet? Then Bird really sucks...again.


----------



## Redeemed

I will be pissed if that rumor is true.


----------



## StephenJackson

DienerTime said:


> I will be pissed if that rumor is true.



It's true. Stupid Bird. And we trade away ANOTHER big for another PG. We are turning into the Knicks when Thomas loaded the team with PGs.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DienerTime said:


> I will be pissed if that rumor is true.




It's true man. This is straight garbage, I was so excited with how this draft was going, but now with Bayless gone and with that stupid Hibbert selection it just proves that Bird continues to be the biggest joke of the NBA.


----------



## thaKEAF

You guys just made Portland even more serious.


----------



## DannyGranger33

On a bright note we got rid of Ike Diogu!

The nights still young folks! Maybe we can trade for Nick Van Exel


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> It's true man. This is straight garbage, I was so excited with how this draft was going, but now with Bayless gone and with that stupid Hibbert selection it just proves that Bird continues to be the biggest joke of the NBA.


Yup, awful.

I do like Jarret Jack...but we are trading for TJ Ford. We already lost our best big man in JO for a PG....why trade away another big of ours for....another point guard....


??????


He better have something else up his sleeve.


----------



## StephenJackson

DannyGranger33 said:


> On a bright note we got rid of Ike Diogu!
> 
> The nights still young folks! Maybe we can trade for Nick Van Exel




hahaha too much


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> He better have something else up his sleeve.




Probably but I'm afraid of what it will be, maybe Granger for Marbury?


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Probably but I'm afraid of what it will be, maybe Granger for Marbury?




Haha probably. We know Tinsley is gone...so we know another trade is in the near future. But we really shouldn't be trading for more PGs right now. We also have Diener, who I wanted to have get more time this year, looks like that won't happen. He's gotta be pissed. He played so well for us at the end of the year and I know he had high hopes for this season. For his sake, I hope he gets traded somewhere where he can actually play.


----------



## DannyGranger33

Brandon Rush will play the 5 - I don't know what everyone is so concerned about

The 2008-09 Pacers: 10 Point Guards, Granger, and Rush. Season tickets on sale now


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Haha probably. We know Tinsley is gone...so we know another trade is in the near future. But we really shouldn't be trading for more PGs right now. We also have Diener, who I wanted to have get more time this year, looks like that won't happen. He's gotta be pissed. He played so well for us at the end of the year and I know he had high hopes for this season. For his sake, I hope he gets traded somewhere where he can actually play.




You know Jax I rather us not having a draft pick like last year than this disaster that just happened, at least then I wouldn't of got my hopes up. Bird is a major A-Hole and he needs to be fired ASAP before he does any more damage to this team. What a disgrace he has been for us, and I'm really afraid of what we will look like come tip-off...


----------



## DannyGranger33

Josh McRoberts?

What was Detlef Schempf not available?

(Insert profanity laden phrases at Larry Bird)

I'm on the edge with this franchise - I really am


----------



## Redeemed

McRoberts is included.. I guess thats a plus. I do like him, he is a lot like Kevin Love althought not as talented.


----------



## Redeemed

I want Ryan Anderson.


----------



## Redeemed

I feel bad for Arthur


----------



## DannyGranger33

DienerTime said:


> McRoberts is included.. I guess thats a plus. I do like him, he is a lot like Kevin Love althought not as talented.


You don't like Rush but you like JOSH MCROBERTS?!

And that was an uncalled for insult against Kevin Love and the Love family.


----------



## Redeemed

DannyGranger33 said:


> You don't like Rush but you like JOSH MCROBERTS?!
> 
> And that was an uncalled for insult against Kevin Love and the Love family.


I'm trying to make light of the Bayless trade.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DienerTime said:


> I'm trying to make light of the Bayless trade.






There's no lights about it. We got robbed by yet another team and Bird continues to be the worst GM in the league by FAR. This organization will not improve until that bum is gone. Right now a chimp in a suit would be better than this clown that we got.


----------



## DannyGranger33

DienerTime said:


> I'm trying to make light of the Bayless trade.


If you werent 16, I'd offer you some booze

But oh well, more for me


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Right now a chimp in a suit would be better than this clown that we got.



I'd rather like that.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> I'd rather like that.




LOL...I laugh to keep from crying brother. Only us know what it feels like to be a Pacers fan.


----------



## Hail Yinka

yall are overreactin lol

brandon rush is a baller.......dude will surprise and comes from a good college program. the pacers just got a PG, 2/3, and a C all in one draft. i dont understand gettin jack from portland though, he stinks and is another PG. couldnt they have pried travis outlaw away? outlaw is an underrated player.

bayless is a BALLHOG. he is OVERRATED. "he can score"...right, because hes a BALLHOG.

man im shocked at darrel arthur not bein picked

houston just got a steal at 25


----------



## PacersguyUSA

My friends in Carmel are gonna be pissed that we got McRoberts. They hate him lol. 

That's gotta be bad when people from your high school hate you right?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PacersguyUSA said:


> That's gotta be bad when people from your high school hate you right?


The worst!


----------



## PacersorBust

PacersguyUSA said:


> My friends in Carmel are gonna be pissed that we got McRoberts. They hate him lol.
> 
> That's gotta be bad when people from your high school hate you right?


Yea..that's pretty much my high school.

**** Larry Bird in the a**h****, with no vaseline. We took it tonight while we were bent over.


----------



## DannyGranger33

Hail Yinka said:


> yall are overreactin lol
> 
> brandon rush is a baller.......dude will surprise and comes from a good college program. the pacers just got a PG, 2/3, and a C all in one draft. i dont understand gettin jack from portland though, he stinks and is another PG. couldnt they have pried travis outlaw away? outlaw is an underrated player.
> 
> bayless is a BALLHOG. he is OVERRATED. "he can score"...right, because hes a BALLHOG.
> 
> man im shocked at darrel arthur not bein picked
> 
> houston just got a steal at 25


How much Arizona basketball did you actually watch this past season?


----------



## Redeemed

The fact that Brandon Rush is not athletic at all and does nothing that no other SG can't do scares the crap out of me. What does Bird see in him? To be Honest I think his ceiling is 15/4/3 at best.


----------



## Hail Yinka

DannyGranger33 said:


> How much Arizona basketball did you actually watch this past season?


enough to know hes a ball hog. he's not a PG....and he sure as hell aint playin sg at his size. the last thing i want is a shoot first PG who cant help a team unless he's scoring. that's bayless. the crap-10 is an overrated conference in general, kevin love will be a bust too.

brandon rush is underrated....i think he is going to surprise and be a better player than most think. i dont know whether i wouldve drafted him 11th but he is a solid pick. rush had a knee injury too, and when he came back he was a player. as much hype as arthur got and chalmers being called a sleeper people forget rush. he has good size for his position and can be a very good defender i think. im not sayin he'll be an all star, but he'll be an important guy if indiana wants to compete some day.



> Injury
> 
> After returning to Kansas in May 2007, it was announced that Rush had torn the anterior cruciate ligament in his right knee playing in a pickup game of basketball. He had planned on entering the 2007 NBA Draft had he not suffered this injury, but returned to play for Kansas. On June 1, 2007, Rush successfully had surgery on the torn ACL in his right leg.[2]After rehabilitation, Rush returned to play in November and soon after re-entered the starting lineup.
> 
> [edit] Junior season
> 
> After returning to the starting line-up he led Kansas to the 2008 NCAA championship title. In the national semifinal game against North Carolina, Rush was named the Most Valuable Player, when he scored 25 points and grabbed 7 rebounds.[3][4] Rush was rated the number one small forward in all of college basketball by Rivals.com for his overall statistics, being named MVP in the Big 12 Tournament, and averaging 15.8 points per game in the six games of the NCAA national championship tournament.[5]


not athletic?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T6aOizOoqoE&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T6aOizOoqoE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ht_AGsr9QGo&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ht_AGsr9QGo&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PacersorBust

Great now we got injury concerns with Rush with his torn ACL


----------



## Pacers Fan

Sorry, but neither of those two videos show much. They're both great plays, but don't show much from Rush. I was looking on youtube the night after we drafted him and that's the best I found. It's not encouraging at all.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

PacersguyUSA said:


> My friends in Carmel are gonna be pissed that we got McRoberts. They hate him lol.
> 
> That's gotta be bad when people from your high school hate you right?


McRoberts' HS doesn't like him cuz he's soft?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Chan said:


> McRoberts' HS doesn't like him cuz he's soft?


That, and he cries, and he couldn't even win a sectional being the highest rated high school player in his class.


----------



## Knick Killer

That injury scares the crap out of me. This better not be our next Jonathan Bender.


----------



## Knick Killer

Larry Bird's post-NBA Draft press conference.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kh146J6WtMM&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kh146J6WtMM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

